# 531 Assistance Work



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Hey guys,

Im on cycle 2 weeks 2 of Wendler 531 (bbb) template.

For people who havent seen it.

Deadlift 3x5, 3x3, 531

Deadlift 5x10

HLR 5x15

OHP 3x5, 3x3, 531

OHP 5x10

Pull-ups 5x10

Squat 3x5, 3x3, 531

Squat 5x10

Leg Curls 5x10

Bench 3x5, 3x3, 531

Bench 5x10

DB Rows 5x10

Im trying to get the best out of this program and i dont think the assistant exercises on the bbb template suit me that well. Would there be any harm in changing them?

This is what im thinking of doing after reading Beyond 531.

Deadlift 3x5, 3x3, 531

Deficit Deadlifts 3-5 sets for 3-5 reps

HLR 5x15

For me im weak off of the floor so instead of doing 5x10 at 50% I want to do deficits @ 65% week 1, 70% week 2, 75% week 3.

OHP 3x5, 3x3, 531

OHP 5x10 @ 30kg

Reverse Grip Lat Pulldowns 5x10 @ 50kg

Lat pulldowns just because I cant do pull-ups for as many reps and sets.

Squat 3x5, 3x3, 531

Pause Squats 3-5 sets for 3-5 reps

Glute Ham Raises or SLDL

Pause squats because im week out of the hole and GHR or SLDL because I dont feel Legs Curls work my hams as much.

Bench 3x5, 3x3, 531

Pause Bench 3-5 sets for 3-5 reps

DB Rows 5x10 @ 17.5kg

Well bench is a real problem for me, been stuck on this for months, I dont know if I should add more assistance work on this day or just add in pause bench as im weakest off of the chest. But tbh my bench is weak all round.

Someone did suggest this for bench day.

Bench 3x5, 3x3, 531

Pause Bench 4x6 @ 70%

DB Rows 4x6

Floor Press 2x5 @ 70%

CGBP 3x6 @ 70%

Just wanted some guidance if this is ok to do or is it to much work on the muscles, I am natural so I do need more time to recover etc.


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

Was wondering how you were doing the bbb I was doing it week1 50% week2 60% week3 70% and I thought it was brutal actually stopped doing as I,m on a cut and didn't feel I was recovering in time

Maybe worth doing first sets last 3-5 sets x5-8x65% or whatever week your on for some added volume before bbb


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im on cycle 2 weeks 2 of Wendler 531 (bbb) template.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It looks ok. I would persevere with the chins though. They will improve and the rewards will be great.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

@gaz90

*good idea. Is that the simple strength template?*

Yes, its the boring but big template, its the one most people use after sl 5x5 or bill starr 5x5.

*as long as you get the back work in*

I may persist with the pullups as well then as mingster said 'They will improve and the rewards will be great' I hope so lol.

*I dont like paused back squats, always put me out of position. if it were me i would use paused front squats or box squats. but see for yourself what works*

Ok i'll give front squats ago, see how it feels.

*where are you weakest in the bench press, off the chest or lockout? paused bench is always a good idea anyway.*

Off of the chest, on my heavy set I get it to about 2-3 inch off of my chest and the sh!t hits the fan, I can usally lockout if I get it past those couple of inches off of the chest.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Mingster said:


> It looks ok. I would persevere with the chins though. They will improve and the rewards will be great.


How would you go about doing them?

meaning grip: wide, medium, close, overhand, underhand, neutral etc?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ATMeredith said:


> @gaz90
> 
> *good idea. Is that the simple strength template?*
> 
> ...


You may only get 3 or 4 reps with the chins to start with, but that will become 5, then 6, then sets of 10.

Personally I like paused back squats, they improve my position in the 'hole' and build explosive bar speed, but try different things and see what works for you.

I would look at my set up and position with your bench. Work on creating a good arch, and have your feet and shoulders firmly set. Overall body 'tightness' counts for a lot with the bench

Part of the lifting journey is to try different techniques and, through experimentation, create a groove for the main powerlifts. You need to develop a movement that you can repeat over and over, time and again similar to a golfer and his swing. The repetition of the main exercises in 531 is ideal for this, and you seem to be giving the assistance some thought which is always a good thing:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ATMeredith said:


> How would you go about doing them?
> 
> meaning grip: wide, medium, close, overhand, underhand, neutral etc?


Personally I prefer shoulder width with a neutral grip. I try to do all my back exercises with a neutral grip if possible as it seems to be the natural hand position for me. Again, experiment and see which works best for you. When you find something that works I would recommend sticking with it. I prefer to become very good at particular things rather than mixing them up and being steady away with more.

Just my opinion


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

I much preferred first set last for assistance with added joker sets. My bench flew up but my squat sucked so that's the only reason I moved on.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> @gaz90
> 
> good idea. Is that the simple strength template?
> 
> ...


 *hmmm get a video of your bench press next time, ideally a weight 90% or more, so i can really see whats going on. I would say shoulder/chest weakness, but theres a host of technique/ set up issues that could be holding you back also*


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

@gaz90 I'll be doing a 90% bench Friday this week so I'll see if I can get it recorded.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

ATMeredith said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Im on cycle 2 weeks 2 of Wendler 531 (bbb) template.
> 
> ...


looks good mate.

I would recommend doing some extra tricep work on leg days 5 x 10 push downs with a bar. Quite often its tricep weakness that lets people down. your pressing volume looks good


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

@gaz90

Lol iv just looked at the pdf file and only just noticed the simple strength template.

Looks like a good template tbh, they pair the main lift with a big assistance lift and then you do the smaller muscles after.

Press - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Close Grip Bench Press - 50%x10, 60%x10, 70%x10

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps, Biceps

Deadlift - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Front Squat (or Safety Bar Squat) - 50%x10, 60%x10, 70%x10

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

Bench Press - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Incline Press - 50%x10, 60%x10, 70%x10

Lats, Upper Back, Triceps, Biceps

Squat - 65%x5, 75%x5, 85%x5+

Straight Leg Deadlift - 50%x10, 60%x10, 70%x10

Hamstrings, Lower Back, Abs

I may finish this cycle as its writen and then on my 3rd cycle try this template I think.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> @gaz90
> 
> Lol iv just looked at the pdf file and only just noticed the simple strength template.
> 
> ...


looks good mate. i like the exercise choices too.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

@gaz90

Sorry about the delay.

Heres a video of my bench press.

The best iv ever done is 80kg x 3, so this video is actually a 5kg pb @ 85kg x 3.

So ye, the angle isnt very good, i'll try and get a better angle next time so you can see my chest area better.

Pointers on set up and bar placment on chest etc would help alot.

Never recorded my bench before, iv noticed I move around alot while setting up lol, maybe something I need to sort out.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> @gaz90
> 
> Sorry about the delay.
> 
> ...


congrats on the PB!

now, technique...not bad, but far from great.

yea your right about the moving around, not just on the set up, but during the lift too. i dont see much tightness in the upper back or any leg drive. you're simple not locking yourself into position. elitefts has a video series called 'so you think you can bench', its ALL about the set up of the bench press, and i think it will help you out a lot. it certainly helped me.

in fact, anyone reading this should watch it if you havent already, cos the majority of lifters have *brutal* bench technique. not very often i see bench pressing that impresses me.

*edit:* a note on bar path. once you set up correctly the bar should naturally land to your lower chest give or take a half inch. i always try to 'follow the bar down' under control and let it go through its natural groove rather than forcing it to go a certain path. nobody benches in a straight line, thats why benching in the smith machine is a joke


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> congrats on the PB!
> 
> now, technique...not bad, but far from great.
> 
> ...


I remember watching the 'so you think you can bench' series. I watched them all again lastnight, so I will start using the techniques etc.

I used to bench with my heels off of the floor (and I found it alot easyer to get upper back tighness, dont most feds in the uk dont allow the heels off of the floor? or do they lol.

So I switched to flat foot, which I find harder to get tight.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> I remember watching the 'so you think you can bench' series. I watched them all again lastnight, so I will start using the techniques etc.
> 
> I used to bench with my heels off of the floor (and I found it alot easyer to get upper back tighness, dont most feds in the uk dont allow the heels off of the floor? or do they lol.
> 
> So I switched to flat foot, which I find harder to get tight.


yea i find it so hard to keep a good arch with feet flat. stupid little rule anyway.

i video my lifts most of the time, keeps me up to date with my technique. but nowadays i will feel if something is off, but when i watch the video back i can see what the actual problem was, and then go about fixing it -before a bad habit is developed.

as the saying goes, a amateur practices until he gets it right, a professional practices it until he never gets it wrong.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Can I ask what it means on the 531 program when it says going all out on the last core workout. Does this mean, even if it says 3x3, you still aim to do more reps on the last set? I am trying to stick to what it says and dont want to get it wrong to ensure I get the maximum results from the program?


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Can I ask what it means on the 531 program when it says going all out on the last core workout. Does this mean, even if it says 3x3, you still aim to do more reps on the last set? I am trying to stick to what it says and dont want to get it wrong to ensure I get the maximum results from the program?


Week 1;

warm up 40% of work weight x 5

warm up 50% of work weight x 5

warm up 60% of work weight x 3

work weight 65% of estimated 1rm x 5

work weight 75% of estimated 1rm x 5

work weight 85% of estimated 1rm x 5+

Week 2;

warm up 40% of work weight x 5

warm up 50% of work weight x 5

warm up 60% of work weight x 3

work weight 70% of estimated 1rm x 3

work weight 80% of estimated 1rm x 3

work weight 90% of estimated 1rm x 3+

Week 3;

warm up 40% of work weight x 5

warm up 50% of work weight x 5

warm up 60% of work weight x 3

work weight 75% of estimated 1rm x 5

work weight 85% of estimated 1rm x 3

work weight 95% of estimated 1rm x 1+

I dont max out on the + sets all the time, it depends how I feel on the day.

What I usally do is just do 5, 5, 5 on week one, 3, 3, 5 on week 2 and try and get 5, 3, 3 on week 3

As long as I get 2 reps more then whats writen im happy.

Some cycles I just stick to whats writen and dont bother busting my balls and going all out.

The program is all about knowing when to push and when to back off.

If your feeling crappy on the 5+, 3+, 1+ set just do the reps and leave it at that.


----------

